# The SHADER series by Derek Prior



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who has bought The Resurrection of Deacon Shader on Kindle - and thanks to those of you who suggested a Kindle edition (sales have increased massively!) 

I still have a couple of review copies (paperback) available to any willing to undertake the task (please message me with your details).


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, Derek! 
I've got my copy. Aren't Kindles just the BEST?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm still waiting for mine! I thought it was coming for Christmas but it looks like I'll have to buy it myself. I'm looking forward to starting your trilogy once I get the Kindle. I would have bought the hard copy by now but I'm in the UK and the postage is prohibitive. I should be in the States in a few months and then it won't be a problem.

Thanks for the advice about Kindle - Shader's selling quite steadily now (even the hard copies are moving). Oddly though it's being completely outsold by a little introduction to weight training I wrote last year! I suppose it's perceived as being useful and therefor emore desirable.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Methinks the fantasy 'pond' is a little bigger and deeper!
Are you going to London Book Fair in April?  If so. let's hook up!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

That would be great - if I'm still in England in April. I'm just waiting for some property to sell before uprooting. With the way the market is at the moment I may well see you there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

I only have one review copy of The Resurrection of Deacon Shader left (available to the first person to PM me). The Kindle version continues to do very well but is still being outdone by the training book (which is of a great concern to the force sof civilisation).

There has been a lot of progress with the Shader sequel (The Archon's Assassin) which marks the first stylistic change which will culminate in the first-person perspective of the final book. Updates are available at The Deceptions of The Demiurgos Blog (deaconshader.wordpress.com)

The Resurrection of Deacon Shader: Book One of The Deceptions of The Demiurgos


----------



## Nathan Sugbury (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey Derek! It's good to find you posting here. I've read The Resurrection of Deacon Shader twce on Kindle already. I'd really appreciate a review copy (how do I IM you on here?)

I really enjoyed the book - I heard about it from a former colleague at CFR (Conrad Levy). It's quite unusual for a modern fantasy to have s much reflection but it works beautifully. I felt there were shades of Wells, Chesterton and even early Burroughs (hope you don't mind mesaying - just my impression). The sbject matter,and the themes are aso very interesting to me. I checked out your blog re the sequel - apparently a stylistic change is coming: what i the reason? Was it planned all along? Any how, best wishes with the new book. Yours is currently top of my "best new books on Kindle" list!

NS


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you Nathan - gosh I wish CFR was still in print (I'd be a best selling author by now!)

I finally got to meet Conrad just before Christmas. He asked to interview me, to which I finally agreed, but unfortunately CFR went out of publication so we just met up in Lewes for a beer.

The change in style is part of the evolution of the trilogy - including the protagonist. I'm not sure if it's bene done before and it's probably literary suicide to defy convention. I won't say too much about it as it might constitute a "spoiler". Once The Dark Eternal is finished it will be interesting to see what sense readers make of it. The clue is in the title of the series...

I've just worked out how to add images to these posts so forgive me for repeating the cover image!

You can email me via www.deaconshader.wordpress.com and I'll send you the last review copy.

TTFN

Derek


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

I had initially intended to include a map in Deacon Shader. I couldn't afford another art commission at the time but a friend (who is also an artist) offered to produce one for me. We settled upon a deadline but when the day arrived he'd barely started and didn't look like he was going to produce anything without a gun to his head. I therefore published without a map. 

As I write the sequel - which is set in three different regions - I'm faced with this quandary again. It seems unlikely that I'll be able to commssion anyone for this - the cover is going to cost enough. I wonder how important the map is to most readers and whether there is a piece of software floating around that helps authors produce their own.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I generally like maps. . . .might you be able to put it on your web site?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

That's a good idea. I find maps rather relaxing, a break from reading and a chance to let things sink in. If I find someone to produce the map I'll certainly put it on the website but I'll also have to bring out a new edition of the book.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, Derek! 

Sorry to have missed the review copies, but I will probably buy a printed copy anyway (already have it on Kindle) just to get the cover, if nothing else.  Is your artist in the UK or the US? 

Maps! They're great. I HATE producing them. (Love illustrating but hate map-making.)
Fortunately, I have a good friend who's a pro scientific illustrator--she enjoys maps and did all the maps of Alterra. 
I love them--they are functional works of art. The poster-maps outsell the cover posters by 2:1 at conventions! (hangs head in shame).


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

Archer, does your friend take commissions? Just a thought for the future. The sequel to Shader is a little more complex - action take splace between two worlds and three countries. Book 3 is set to be even more confusing.

My cover was produced by Mike Nash who is based in the UK (www.mike-nash.com)

I'm really looking forward to reading your series. I've now been promised a Kindle for my birthday (April seems a long way off). I would have bought the hard copies by now but shipping costs more than the books. If all goes to plan I should be in the US by early summer so then I can start ordering.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

You know...I'm not sure.  I'll ask her! 
Man--I just sent a set of books to London. You're not kiddin' about shipping costs! (Of course, if my books didn't weigh, like, 500 lbs., it would help.)

If you're still in London in April, let's have lunch!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

Archer - lunch would be great. I gather you are something of an expert on horses so I might need to pick your brain a bit! It will also affor me an opportunity to buy some of those books you've paid to ship over here. I hadn't planned on promoting at the bookfair - maybe I should look into it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

The Homunculus Books website has been updated - this is where most of the information about my books can be found. There are updates on forthcoming books - particularly The Archon's Assassin, which is the sequel to The Resurrection of Deacon Shader.

http://homunculusbooks.books.officelive.com/default.aspx


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

The Kindle edition of The Resurrection of Deacon Shader is now only $1. I'm hoping as many people as possible will ge to read it before the release of Book 2 -The Archon's Assassin- later this year.

http://www.amazon.com/Resurrection-Deacon-Deceptions-Demiurgos-ebook/dp/B002YK4EDI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1263716074&sr=1-1


----------



## Nathan Sugbury (Jan 2, 2010)

Derek, I've suggested your book to the moderator of the $1 and under list.

NS

The Resurrection of Deacon Shader


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Nathan, that's very good of you.

The Archon's Assassin news: I've almost finished chapter 3 - it's all action and comedy so far. Chapter 4 returns us to Shader though (and he's a much more serious chap). 

It's new for me to be so disciplined with my writing. I'm now obliged to sit and write something for an hour (minimum) Monday to Thursday. Inbetween writing I'm reading Shader to Theo (my 8 year old) and then entering into lengthy discussions, which always lead to new ideas and character developments for Archon's (which already had at least four times the amount of background notes than Shader). 

At this rate it might be finished ahead of schedule - although the editing and proof reading will take forever!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Shader sales have risen tenfold since the Kindle release and a targetted ad on Facebook (I'm pleasantly stunned). 

For those who missed out on review copies, I've now acquired a few more copies (bizarrely I have to have them brought over from the US when I get visitors as the shipping is too expensive). If you are serious about writing a review and are in the US I can send a limited number of copies direct from the publisher. If you would like a review copy please IM me or contact me via deaconshader.wordpress.com

I've been working flat out on Archon's and on the characters and background for Book 3 - The Dark Eternal. The final book is proving too exciting...a whole new POV, very dark mise en scene and the return of some old characters.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

It's been a very good month for Shader sales both on Kindle and Smashwords. I've also been re-reading the book - actually I'm reading it each night to my 8 year old. Reading aloud really picks out the minutest faults! There are a few stylistic things I would do differently if I were to write the book now, but in the main we've both enjoyed it. 

The main improvement I've noticed with book 2 (The Archon's Assassin) is with character dialogue. It's not bad in Shader but the characters in Archon's have their own idiosyncrancies and are supported by far fewer adverbs. I had worried about the amount of exposition in Shader but it's actually not bad. Indeed, I've been reading other fanatsy works with a lot more exposition - and I'm finding (contrary to the opinion of crtitics) I generally enjoy it. I don't want novels to be pure action (pure "show" not "tell"). Obviously "showing" engages the reader's emotions more effectively, but I don't read simply to be awash with emotion. I enjoy those passages of purple prose that unveil, reflect, engage my intellect, even my poetic side, my spirit. I good novel should achieve a balance between the two.

I'm currently reading a modern fantasy. It was initially rather fun - lots of action and fun (if rather thickly painted) characters. After fifty or so pages, though, the novelty had worn off and I was left with something quite superficial - surface banter, playful action, but no substance. I am reminded of a formulaic action flic - which is apparently what modenr fantasy should be like! Tolkien would probably be turning in his grave.


At the other end of the spectrum we have turgid and never-ending works that pride themselves on vast lists of characters and layer upon layer of tedious detail about make-believe worlds that are utterly unengaging. These are mainstream works I'm thinking about.

I suppose I'm just quaint, but I actually rather like little asides, poetic descriptions, long reflections - I even like the passage on walse in Melville, the catalogue of ships in Homer (just!), and the impromptu debates with the reader in Belloc.

There's a lot of this sort of thing in Archon's, which is narrated by the philosopher Aristodeus. Book 3, however, is in the first person which will allow for more reflection but perhaps less poetic prose and changes of POV.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

58 copies of Shader sold in January and February is already off to a good start. I'm still working on chapter three of The Archon's Assassin but have also been planning the rest of the trilogy in great detail. Book 3 is looking very interesting and is almost all from Shader's point of view (1st person). 

Many of the themes started in book 1 find their completion in book 3, in surprising ways. There is no formulaic climactic showdown with the forces of evil, no deus ex machina ending. The final resolution looks to be quite atypical, the consequences perhaps taking a little time to work out.

The Archon's Assassin is turning out to be quite a romp - lots of action and humour thus far (soon to be soured!). The list of interesting characters is growing too. Lots of growth for the main characters and big issues for Rhiannon and Shader (who start in the sub-plot before entering the fray later on).


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

derekprior said:


> I don't want novels to be pure action (pure "show" not "tell"). Obviously "showing" engages the reader's emotions more effectively, but I don't read simply to be awash with emotion. I enjoy those passages of purple prose that unveil, reflect, engage my intellect, even my poetic side, my spirit. I good novel should achieve a balance between the two.
> 
> I'm currently reading a modern fantasy. It was initially rather fun - lots of action and fun (if rather thickly painted) characters. After fifty or so pages, though, the novelty had worn off and I was left with something quite superficial - surface banter, playful action, but no substance. I am reminded of a formulaic action flic - which is apparently what modenr fantasy should be like! Tolkien would probably be turning in his grave.
> 
> ...


Testify, Brother Derek, Testify!


----------



## JackKunkelps (Jan 19, 2010)

I just tried to download from Amazon, but it didn't seem to be a choice.  I also searched for it in the Kindle Store both by title and author and came up with a "nothing found" result.  Has the status changed or am I simply doing something wrong??


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello Jack. 

I just checked Amazon and it is working. The download (buy) option was over to the right and was a little difficult to spot. Were you using Amazon.com? (Amazon UK isn't offering downloads).

You can also get the download from www.smashwords.com. There are voucher codes (for free copies) at www.deaconshader.wordpress.com

Good luck and let me know if you have any more problems.

Derek


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

It's been an odd week for sales.

For two days I sold nothing (usual there is a steady trickle on Kindle and there's recently been a torrent of sales on Smashwords and always nothing on Lulu). Then, miraculously, I sold five titles on Lulu (where did that come from) and then the usual sales at Kindle and Smashwords revived, along with a couple of paperbacks on Amazon.

I received my first royal cheque from Create Space yesterday - a welcome addition to my income which will al be spent on wine no doubt. It will be nice when the Kindle royalties start coming in - it takes 60 days or so I believe.

Writing on The Archon's Assassin is progressing well. I'm about 20,000 words into it and have spent a lot more time than I usually do at this stage re-working the first three chapters and fine tuning dialogue, dramatic irony, descriptions, snippets of information. I'm being quite patient with this one but would still like to see it finished by the end of the year.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Derek! Hiya.

Sounds like you're hummin' along! I just finished my line edits last night...'put the baby to bed' at 2:30 a.m..

You're not the only one who has had an 'odd week'--I also experienced a lull for a couple of days followed by a return to normalcy. Sales have been good over the weekend, actually. Maybe all those folks snowed in with nothing to do but read their Kindles?
Print sales up a little, too...tougher to do. Those inexpensive Kindle books are just irresistible, y'know?

I've got SO many great fantasy books waiting for me to get to them! How fortunate!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

Archer, I don't envy you with the editing. I'm at that stage where I'm brimming with ideas upon ideas but can only write for 1-2 hours at a time otherwise I get sloppy. I have a huge chaotic notebook that I keep scrawling in - every little thought that pops into my head. I'll be relieved to finish part one and then perhaps rest for a few weeks.

Oddly, sales on Smashwords have been huge since my last post (but only 4 sales on Kindle). It's a wonderful (and terrifying) feeling knowing there are so many potential readers. The sense of responsibility is a little crushing and I have to keep reminding myself that it's a finished work and I can do nothing more. Any imporvements will have to come with the sequel.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Derek:

I'm not on Smashwords--haven't been able to figure out how to get there. However...the weekend sales were amazing! Must be all those snowed-in people looking for reading material. I'm excited for both of us! 
(And all the other worthy authors here)


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

Archer -let me know if you want help getting on Smashwords. It's simple enough to set up an account but the formatting is a bit harder. I'd be happy to do that for you if you don't want to wade through their publishing guide. Sounds like you do well enough without it though. I hope you go from strength to strength. I shall be unleashing Theo (8 year old) on Elfhunter once I get a paperback; he's almost done with Shader.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

The Resurrection of Deacon Shader will feature on The Indie Spotlight this Thursday (thanks Greg and Ed!)


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Derek:

'Let slip the Theos of War!'

Hooray for Indie Spotlight! 
(And I might take you up on the Smashwords thing...thanks!)


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Archer, that's a strange synchronicity - I was getting Theo to declaim "Cry havoc and let slip the dogs of war!" in a lesson on metre and voice projection (he's a big Caesar fan...actually he likes dictators generally, which is a bit of a concern).


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

The Smashwords promotion (FREE downloads of Shader) has now ended. The result was 92 new readers, which is wonderful. There have been a few more paperback sales and a steady spate of Kindle sales too this month. With the Indie Spotlight feature tomorrow and a new review on Amazon, February has been a very good month for Shader.

I've made a lot more progress with Archon's. Chapter three is still being revised and added to. There are lots of ironies, prophecies and back stories to work into the story. So far it's under control. I've also had fun adding detail to the character of the nefarious Otto Blightey - very unpleasant fellow.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

The Smashwords edition of The Resurrection of Deacon Shade ris now $1.99

Until the end of February you can use coupon code AW55Z to get the eBook for only 99c.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9126

(120 downloads already this week!)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's Feature at The Indie Spotlight

Derek Prior - "The Resurrection of Deacon Shader"

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks
Subscribe http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00359FJ86daily Kindle blog


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks Ed. I really appreciate the inclusion on The Indie Spotlight.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Paperback sales of Shader have picked up since the promotion on Smashwords as well as the feature on The Indie Spotlight. I wonder if people are downloading the free sample and then buying the book (if so it's encouraging).

I had thought that I'd saturated the available market and was expecting sales to slow down (which they did for a week or so). I'm not really sure where to promote the book next - surely Kindleboards, Facebook and Smashwords have finite potential. 

I've almost finished chapter four of The Archon's Assassin. I'm focusing paritcularly on dialogue and giving the characters strong individual voices. I'll be doing a lot more work on this aspect during the editing phase. I'm hoping to start chapter five by the end of the week - this will reintroduce Rhiannon and Shader who are currently in Britannia (at the foot of the South Downs, which is not too far from me).

I have a good team of proof readers standing by, all with instructions to be hyper-critical. Still on schedule for the end of year deadline.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

The Resurrection of Deacon Shader is still only $1 on Kindle and $1.99 on Smashwords (0.99 with coupon AW55Z). Free samples are also available on Kindle and Smashwords, and the first six chapters can also be read at Authonomy. There's a new review on the Contemproary Fantasy Review blog and some nice feedback on Authonomy.

If you would like the chance to win a paperback copy simply IM me with the answer to the following question. The first correct answer wins the book.

Question: Who gave Deacon Shader the enchanted gladius?

Good luck.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Derek:

I might add that your cover is wonderful!  I believe I've mentioned it before...
...any cover formatter would LOVE to get his/her hands on artwork of that quality. Makes their job so easy! 

(was it the enchanted gladiator?  Just kidding. I'll let someone else win this one!)


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

The winner of the free paperpack copy of Shader is:

koland.


Congratulations.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Something a bit harder: Sektis Gandaw is an anagram of two surnames (both famous people, still alive). Who are they?

The prize? You've guessed it: a paperback copy of The Resurrection of Deacon Shader.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Time's running out! 

Sektis Gandaw is made up of the letters of two famous surnames (one American and one English). A sceptic and a Capitalist oligarch.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

The Resurrection of Deacon Shader is FREE for 1 week on Smashwords with coupon RFREE. This is part of the read an Ebook week long promotion.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9126

The *Shader: Trials of the Resurrected * manuscript is currently with the "the Script Doctor" prior to some major re-working in preparation for submission. Hopefully this will bring it into line with the style of *The Archon's Assassin * (almost finished part one).

The new manuscript is going to need fresh eyes, so if there are any budding proof readers out there please message me. I don't anticipate it being ready for a couple of months.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, Derek! So glad the next one is going well. 

Hey, folks--I'd sure take advantage of this offer if _I_ were you!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Heyas Derek. I come bringing tidings of amusing joy.

http://ebookalchemy.wordpress.com/2010/03/11/dshader/

Been keeping an eye out on the site after they did a surprise review of my first book. Let's just say your book did significantly better than mine.



David Dalglish


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks David -- that was a huge surprise. What a nice review! I'm always rather shocked when someone reads my book cover to cover and takes the time to comment on it; it round soff the whole process of writing.

I checked out your review on that site too. I thought the reviewer rather liked your book. I read your excerpt on The Indie Spotlight and found it immediately engaging. It's next on my list to buy -- I'll order the hard copy as I don't own a Kindle (I have Kindle on PC but don't like staring at a screen). I'm just finishing off "Before They Are Hanged" by Joe Abercrombie and "Elfhunter", which I'm reading to my little boy.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey, Derek! Congratulations on the review. I'm gearing up for London...have a reservation at the Ambassadors Hotel. I'm thinking I should bring along an extra copy of Ravenshade for Theo. Any chance of a rendezvous?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Archer - Definitely. Just let me know when you are coming. We could meet up for  spot of lunch - Theo is home-schooled so we can make it a field trip!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Oboy! Field trip to London!
(And maybe I can get a copy of Shader in exchange?)


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

That's a deal...may even have a draft of the big revision by then.........(top secret!)


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I would suggest holding off on the hardcover version of my book for about two weeks, Derek. I'm heavily editing it (the amount of typos/mistakes/idiocy that made it through is absolutely humiliating). By then I should have the updated cover and corrected manuscript submitted and the proof accepted.

And the review actually got me rather interested in your own book. Purchased it this morning.

And trips to London? You guys make me sad. I haven't left the state of Missouri in over 7 years. And that was to go to Arkansas. Sigh.

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

David -- I'll wait until you've finished revising. I'm always noticing tiny errors in mine (barely noticeable but very annoying). It's been edited countless times (by me) and once by a professional editor, but these things have a way of eluding us. You might take some comfort from the fact that "Before They Are Hanged" by Joe Abercrombie (published by Gollancz) has over ten errors in the first coupleof chapters. Some are typos, some were redundant words (where the author had changed a sentence but failed to delete a word or two). There were also a lot of poor comparisons and odd word usages. There are, nevertheless, patches of brilliance in the book (just needs a decent editor).

I've banned myself from tinkering with the self-published version of Shader. I have, however, modified the manuscript for submission (mainly changed the dialogue and flow of a few chapters). It's currently being edited by a chap who used to work for many of the big fantasy publishers and is now a freelance editor. He's worked with Moorcock, Gemmell and pretty much everybody else in the field so I'm sure to get some extensive notes. Once I recover from that I'll set to work on getting it into shape and see if anyone wants it.

If not, I'll be doing the same thing with The Archon's Assassin, which is stylistically quite different -- much more character driven and with stronger dialogue. I'm two chapters from the end of part one.

Not left Missouri for 7 years? I'm moving there in the next few months so might get to meet up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

The Resurrection of Deacon Shader has been reduced to $0.99 in Kindle.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Moving to MO, eh? Which part? And are you crazy man, don't do it, don't come here. The soil, it is cursed. It will latch on and never let go.

And call me crazy, but wasn't Deacon a $1.00 yesterday? I demand my penny back.

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

David - The cursed earth? I thought we had the monopoly on that in Blitey! Your 1 cent is in the post!

(Please tell me MO isn't that bad. I've picked out a nice little farm and have plans for a gym on site and Chestertonian study, with the mandatory wine cellar!)


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Honestly, I like Missouri. I live in the Southwest. We get the full gamut of weather (hot in summer, cold snow and ice in winter) but Spring and Fall are just gorgeous. Lots of hills and trees. A short drive can take you from Walmart, Pizza Hut, and gas stations to complete empty dirt roads. The people are nice, and there's tons of churches everywhere. If you like fishing, Roaring River is a very relaxing place to go. Plus, there's tons of rivers and lakes all around. Hunting is also pretty darn popular. I have a rural paper route, and every single day I see at least one deer.

We're like 'rugged lite'. You can fish, hunt, and farm, but a trip to Walmart is still only 30 seconds away.

A farm with a gym, study, and a wine cellar? Tell me you're moving nearby.

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

David - "rugged-lite" sounds perfect. We are looking around Vanzant and will hopefully move early summer. I'm relocating my personal training business and will divide my time between that and writing (and counting the bottles in my wine cellar).


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like you'll be about a 2 hour drive away from me. Perhaps we can meet in Springfield sometime 

By the way, was reading The Res of Deacon, and I encountered something odd. After the first few pages, the paragraph tabs completely stopped. There are no hard breaks in between paragraphs and text, either. Needless to say, its made reading it a bit difficult. Has anyone else told you of this, because it would help a ton of it was fixed.

I know you don't have a Kindle, but Amazon has a Kindle PC program that would let you view it. I've attached a picture showing you what it looks like (the errors, not the PC program).










David Dalglish


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

That's the first I've heard of it - how awful. The Smashwords version seems fine. I may have to upload a newly formatted version to Kindle.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

What format did you upload to Kindle? If possible, I would save it as an html file, because that seems to work best of all the options I have experimented with. Then use the preview option in the DTP to see if fixed it or not. Don't want to scare you, but you might need to delete and re-tab every single one of those (I have had to do that with every single one of my .doc files, and it is a severe pain).

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks David. I've uploaded a new version with different formatting. It seems to have worked. It will take 24 hours to show up though. I checked the original...the paragraph breaks disappeared for a few pages, came back and then went again. So much for technology. I'm off to join the neo-Luddites.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, Derek!

I'll be in London from the 18th thru 21st of April.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Archer -- let me know nearer the time when you would like to meet up. Have you been to London before?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

No, I haven't (other than passing through Heathrow). 
I'm really excited about it! I've got my hotel all booked. 

One of the places I really want to go and hang out is Oxford. One of my friends grew up there, and he has shown me enough pictures to make me drool. There is a chance that I won't be going...I am only going if I can get enough appointments at the Expo. That remains to be seen. Can't justify the trip otherwise.  However, I am ready to rock n' roll and I am optimistic! 

It would be so COOL to meet you and Theo. We'll have to take a picture and post it where our Kindlefriends can see!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Perhaps a photo beside The Tower...ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

With the ravens in the background?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

David - are you able to download the re-formatted Shader without paying? If not let me know and I can give you a coupon for Smashwords.

I've now finished Chapter 7 of The Archon's Assassin. Two chapters to go until the end of part one.

The new Shader manuscript is still with the editor (John Jarrold) but should be ready for some final tinkering in the next week or so before I prepare it for submission.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

After navigating a maze of information trying to find out how to refund the story, I decided to just forget it and read through the old version. If you can send me a coupon for smashwords, I'll gladly accept  

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

David -- I've generated a coupon that can be used until 22nd March just incase anyone else wants to update to the new format. The code is SD33X.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Downloaded the new one, so thanks for the code. Also, I approved the new proof copy of The Weight of Blood, with the spiffier cover and (hopefully) error-free interior. So whenever you're up for a good read, its waiting for you  

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks David, I've ordered a copy. It's coming via standard international delivery so might take a few weeks to show up (which should give me time to finish Elfhunter first).


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome, I hope you enjoy it!

On a side-note...the interior is not error-free. The *bleeping* title page got pasted in twice. I'm correcting it now, but I figured I'd delay until you ordered so you didn't have to wait another week for me to get and approve a proof. So when you open the book, just pretend you see it once.



David Dalglish


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

It was a crazy night for Shader sales last night. Over 350 copies now on Smashwords in a short space of time and a spate of Kindle sales too. It's currently back inside the top 10,000 (6000 ish) and ranked 55 in Wizards & Magic and 75 in Epic fantasy. 

David - perhaps I could get you to sign both title pages! The one thing I didn't like about CS and Lulu was the cost of ordering proof copies, particularly as I had to have my CS proofs shipped internationally. Every time I thought I'd achieved perfection I'd randomly open a page and see a glaring typo (which was pretty infuriating after paying an editor so much). There are still a few (although far fewer than I've found in Before they are Hanged, which is published by Gollancz!)


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

When you show up in MO, we'll see if we can make that happen. Either that, or we can bounce the sucker through the mail. After you're down here, of course. Shouldn't be too expensive.

Oh, you want a nice solid example of the weather here? About 3 days ago, I turned the air conditioner on because it hit 80 degrees inside my home because of the sun and the nice weather. Yesterday, we got hit with snow and ice 6 inches thick. When it comes to weather, it appears Missouri has lost its bleeping mind.

David


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

David -- you'll have to sign it over a bottle of wine.

Gosh, Smashwords has gone crazy with the new coupon. Over 405 downloads so far and still more notifications evry time I check my email. I'm pretty much at my target of 500 copies distributed now. What next? Hmmmm


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Posted my review for the book on Amazon.

For those that don't feel like going there to read it, let me paraphrase.

"Few problems. Decent characters. Absolutely phenomenal story. Four stars."

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks David for taking the time to read and review the book.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, Derek: 
I finished the one I've been reading, so now I can read Shader. 
Gotta get to know the abominable Dr. Otto so I can introduce him to Gorgon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks Archer. Otto only gets a few mentions in Shader, but you should get the idea! His big moment's not until half way through book 2.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, pardon the rude interruption; we've had the bouncers remove the interloper, so I also removed your stunned responses. 








<==one of our bouncers...

Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh I have got to get me one of those.

Do they come in plaid?

David Dalglish


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Make mine houndstooth!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

The first draft of part one of The Archon's Assassin is now finished. I'll do a preliminary edit next week, print it out and get on with part two. The characters are shaping up nicely and taking their share of control over the story.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

You know when you do these updates, you should give a bit of a hint of what's going on, or what this next book is about *hint nudge hint*.

Not that I'm curious or anything.

Really.

David Dalglish

p.s.

What happens next?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

David - I typed a long answer but it vanished into the void. Dr Ott is obviously up to no good again!

Shader is back -- as a priest recently tortured by the newly established Inquisition. He runs into the mysterious Heredwin in a graveyard and receives some unpleasant prophecies. He is reunited with Rhiannon, but she's changed (now a soldier and has a daughter). Magic and meddling are afoot as they head for Firle Beacon with some soldier friends on a mission for the Sergeant. The wolves are coming.

On Aethir, Shadrak the Unseen has finally been made and has to escape New Jerusalem with the Nameless Dwarf. They meet Aristodeus and the Archon at Gandaw's old mountain and are quested to find three artefacts with which to free the dwarf from the hold of a dark and sorcerous axe with which he almost annihilated his own race.

With new companions - an effete bishop, a bigoted knight, a daemon shape-shifter, a well-dressed poisoner, and a filthy savage, they must face the fire giant Sartis in the bowels of a volcano before travelling across the worlds to the freezing forests of Germania and the menace of Dr Otto Blightey and the terrible fate awaiting one of their number.

Shader will fall into the Abyss itself with no hope for salvation. As he wanders the land of despair war breaks out on Aethir and Shadrak must risk everything to stop his most terrible foe yet -- a former friend and companion.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

The proof copies of part one of The Archon's Assassin are due to arrive tomorrow. Part two is already underway - I'm half way through chapter 2 and have mapped out most of the finer details. 3000 words written today alone.

The principle four - Shader, Rhiannon, Shadrak and the Nameless Dwarf are working well: different points of view, different attitudes to the world (cynical, angry, Machiavellian, Nietschean -- "That which does not kill me makes me stronger!")

The supporting cast is also coming alive: a poisoner, a liberal Bishop, a conservative knight, a feral barbarian, a shape-shifter and a wolf-man. 

There are to be four parts to the book, with action ranging between Britannia, Aethir, darkest Germania and the even darker Abyss. Gods will die and heroes will fall; the world will turn and an old empire will rise...which we'll leave for Book 3 (A Dark Perdurance).

I've also started planning a few spin-offs -- The First Resurrectionist (the life of Otto Blightey), spanning four thousand years before Shader. There will also be the simply titled "Nameless" (or The Nameless Dwarf) which deals with atonement on the dark side of Aethir, and a possible sixth book about Elias Wolf (an Orphic journey which will answer a number of questions raised in The Archon's Assassin).

Looks like there's enough material to keep me busy for a few years yet (and don't even start me on Thanatos Rising, which is still only half completed).


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

The editorial feedback has finally come back -- lots of notes, many of which validated my own issues with The Resurrection of Deacon Shader. As a first novel, it's more than served its purpose (which was to give me the confidence in my ability to finish writing a novel). To make it the book I want, however, would take a lot mor ethan tinkering with the text. I've therefore decided to leave it as it is and take the key elements from the story as the basis for a new book to replace it as the first of my trilogy. 

I've spent days fleshing out the mythology and history of the worlds -- and some of the long-lived characters. There are layers upon layers emerging. Archon's is progressing well -- I'm just starting to tighten up POV idiosyncracies whilst moving towards the end of part 2.

The new opening scene for the trilogy has been drafted -- a much stronger beginning than before that sets everything else in motion and gives the reader a firmer grounding in the world and the characters.

Dr Cadman's POV traits have also been fleshed out -- he's set to be a lot of fun -- outwardly one thing, inwardly another (and guess which old master he's hiding from?)

I've been writing for up to 10 hours a day recently -- obviously I'm quite insane at the moment. Time for a sensible routine from tomorrow. The back of the beast is broken. Now just a steady plod to the finish.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

So you're just going to axe The Resurrection of Deacon Shader? Just, bye-bye, gone, thanks for the memories?

That makes me a little sad.

David


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> So you're just going to axe The Resurrection of Deacon Shader? Just, bye-bye, gone, thanks for the memories?
> 
> That makes me a little sad.
> 
> David


Me, too! 
But you've got a plan, your 'eyes on the prize', and I'll be anxious to see what you come up with.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

It's not exactly axed. The original will stay as it is but be a stand alone novel.

There are simply too many stylistic differences for me to bring it into line with The Archon's Assassin. It's easier to start from scratch. The new story is much tighter. Some characters will disappear, others will have much more central roles. There are some background changes too.

No Sun Stone, no Maldark (at least not directly involved in the action), no saints, no Scourge.

The rest of the plot should be recognisable, just told from different perspectives and focusing on different things. The action kicks off with a duel in the Eternal City. The prize is a sword, VADE IN PACEM, and a lifetime of service as the guardian of an ancient artefact. The response: bugger of back to Sahul on the first available ship (just as Aristodeus expected, and he should know).


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

derekprior said:


> No Sun Stone, no Maldark (at least not directly involved in the action), no saints, no Scourge.


Egad man, is there anything left?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh yes! The Sun Stone has just become something a little more interesting.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Derek: You have a Scourge too! 
(I've got one of those...)


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

So does the Lich King of Azeroth, but I'm not sure having a Scourge is something to be 'proud' of. Feared, perhas 

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

19 chapters into The Archon's Assassin and 2 chapters into the new Book 1, which replaces The Resurrection of Deacon Shader in the series.

The old Shader has been undergoing some cuts and changes too. I'm hoping to improve it within the next few months and then offer it free for a while on Smashwords to those of you kind enough to buy it. It will remain on CS too, but alas drops from the series: too much would have to be re-written to fit in with the grand scheme of things. Shader is the seed from which all the rest grows. 

The new first book follows the same basic plot but concerns the theft of the petrified body of a Dreamer goddess rather than the Sun Stone. The action starts in Aeterna (the Eternal City) during a sword-fighting tournament. The whole book is written with close point of view, from the perspectives of Shader, Rhiannon, Elias, and Dr Cadman. This is giving the characters much more chance to shine. Cadman is wonderfully OCD, Shader's a sceptic, Rhiannon is much more Aussie and rather angry, and Elias is groovy, man. We first hear about the Reckoning (900 years in the writing -- he's always too wasted to get much work done) when he debuts his Epic of the Reckoning at the Griffin pub. He adorns the walls with protest posters from the Global Garden festival he participated in a millennia ago, before the protestors were slaughtered by the state. No one has any idea what he's singing about -- except Huntsman the Dreamer, who's none too happy about it.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

So, Derek, should I stop reading now and wait for the newer version? I'm only going to want to read one or the other, I expect, before moving on to the next.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Archer -- I'd wait. There won't be many structural changes but it should be a bit tighter and have a little more background info.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Okey-dokey! I shall await the new edition. I want to be able to view it in the best light!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

I'm four chapters into the new first book of the trilogy and almost done with part 2 of the Archon's Assassin. After lots of working on the original Shader manuscript I've decided to leave it as it was. To make the changes I would like would require a complete re-write, which I'm already doing in new first book. The original Shader will stay as a stand alone debut written in a completely different style to the new books. It continues to sell quite well and hopefully some people will enjoy it.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, I was enjoying it...
...should I still wait for the new one? I'll happily do that.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Archer -- if you are enjoying it then please continue. The new version is actually quite different -- plot's changed and it's all in POV, which apparently is something of a requirement these days for commercial publication. Old Shader is old style -- which I actually like -- but I'm trying to see what can be done on the publishing front. I figured I'd give it 2-3 years to see if I have any luck and if not I'll have a big body of work to Kindelise.

How if life in the Great Wood?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

How would great life in the Great-wood be if the great wouldn't grate in the Great-wood!

(Life is great.)


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

I'm 18,000 words into the replacement first book of the trilogy, The Fangs of Eingana. The plot is based on The Resurrection of Deacon Shader but starts in a different place and uses full POV throughout. Some characters have been dropped and new ones added. My favourites of the newbies are Captain Amidio Podesta of the Aura Placida, the ship that takes Shader to Sahul and has some pretty hairy encounters on the way. There is also Investigator Bardol Sin, a puritanical member of the Templum Judiciary sent to retrieve the Sword of the Archon and bring Shader back to Aeterna dead or alive. 

I'm currently working on Part 2 Chapter Nine of The Archon's Assassin and should hopefully have finished part two withn the next few weeks. At this rate, Books 1 & 2 should have completed first drafts by Christmas. I've not yet decided on how to release them -- it really depends on feedback from proof-readers and editors. I may spend 6 months pursuing the traditional publishers, but the more I think about it the keener I am to self-publish and move on with the next project. The Resurrection of Deacon Shader has already sold well and the new books are set to be significantly better. Having had my recent brush with the publishing industry I've started to realise just how fortunate independents are. A lot of the elements of my writing that are unique would have to be ditched in favour of imitation of whoever is currently top of the fantasy charts in order to please the sales team. As part of the learning process I decided to read a number of contemporary fantasy works and, in the main, found them to be poor substitutes for film. Since my interest in fantasy novels back in the 70s and 80s the genre seems to have started pandering to the modern world's obsession with gratuitous sex and violence. It's also come close to the old socialist realism of 1920s Russia, the sort of turgid imitation of real life that led to the development of soaps.

The other trend in fantasy seems to be towards homogenised worlds drawn from RPGs -- books written rather hurriedly in the tradition of the D&D novels. None of these is very appealing to me and so independant publishing may be the best way ahead.

For me fantasy should be a platform for the big ideas, but ultimately it should be entertaining. I've recently become impatient with the cynicism of Joe Abercrombie's novels -- which do nevertheless have excellent moments. I'm much more in favour of David Gemmel's approach -- lots of hardships but good ultimately triumphs. Who needs reminding of the worst of human nature?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't get down on what is currently being published or read. Write a book that you know is good and tells a story you want to tell, then let everything else take care of itself.

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Absolutely right David. That's my usual take but the recent critique threw me off my stride for a few weeks. I've taken what's helpful and put the rest down to bigotry.

I have to keep reminding myself that Shader was written as a pulp fantasy purely to see if I could finish a plot. It's grown into something a little better than that and has been the seed for some new, and hopefully much better work.

I'm actually more excited by the sort of work independants are putting out right now, largely due to not having to cater to the demands of a sales team. I don't much care for most of the mainstream fantasy writers. Actually, it's a genre I've been disengaging from for years. I love early Moorcock, David Gemmell, some Donaldson, bits of Tolkien, Edgar Rice Burroughs but that's about it. Abercrombie has his moments but his books are too patchy and too cynical for me. I can't abide Erikson, Stan Nichols, Eddings and their ilk. Turgid drivel that bears no relation to my experience of this world -- and even fantasy needs something to connect with.

I'm pleased to see you fearlessly racing ahead with your series. We need more of this fearless publishing -- just telling stories and putting them out there. Too many new works feel they need to be masterpieces running to 600+ pages. A lot of my favourite writers used to serialise their stories and weren't quite so concerned with cleverness. I'm also pleased to see writers like Archer going it their own way and breaking with contemporary genre conventions. More than one way to tell I tale I reckon.

as soon as I write for the pleasure of it, and for the chance to have someone (anyone) read my story I feel utterly engaged and fulfilled. Worrying about what the big boys think hasn't helped in the slightest.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Derek, That critique was one person's opinion. I don't agree, and I am both smarter AND better looking than he is.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Archer. It's been very encouraging having you guys around. The chap in question has almost diametrically opposed tastes to me (he's a Dawkins fan for one thing -- although he failed to realise that Sektis Gandaw is an anagram of Gates and Dawkins!)

He made some good structural points but a lot of his remarks were on the subject matter. I think his approach was to say what he would object to as a publisher. That's fairly helpful advice but not really what I was after.

We all have to deal with negativity I guess. Thankfully people have only posted nice reviews so far. I'm so impulsive I'd probably burn every copy and take up cross-stitch if anyone was really mean.

My first editor may have missed a few typos but at least he was enthusiastic and encouraging. Ultimately that's much more helpful to me.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

I've been hammering away at the keyboard for up to 10 hours a day re-structuring and re-styling The Resurrection of Deacon Shader. It's turned into a complete re-write after all but it's progressing swiftly. Most of the key elements are in place and I only have about three scenes to totally re-write now. Dialogue is much improved and the characters have much more depth, motivation and background.

I've also been collecting endorsements for the new edition. Two received so far and look great with the new cover design (bolder text and new back cover blurb). I'm also looking into interior maps and a few more interior sketches, along with a glossary. 

It won't be released until I'm 100% happy with it as I have big things planned for the series (well, a lot of work at least!) The re-write should be completed in the next few weeks and then the rounds of proofing start.

In the meantime, the old edition continues to sell steadily. There's a new review (5 star) on Amazon today and it's still only $0.99 on Kindle. The new edition will be priced at $2.99 or slightly higher.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Gratz on the new review!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I actually commented on it. It's one of the best 'helpful' reviews I've seen.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm really pleased with the new version. I'll send you both a print copy when it's finished. Lots still to do -- new art work for the interior etc (if I can afford it!)


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

Almost finished the re-structuring of Shader. Chapter order has altered and there are new scenes to be inserted but it has a much more unified feel. Themes are being brought out and characters are much fuller. The old version will remain available until the re-write is finished.

I've also commissioned some more sketches (from a different artist), along with a map of Sahul. I've already made a rudimentary world map and a map of Aethir. I'm requesting sketches from a variety of artists for inclusion in the new improved version. There will also be a glossary. It's looking set to be a mammoth book.

I have two endorsements for the cover and still want a couple more before publication. 

Old Shader has sold well this month and is still getting some nice feedback. It will remain at $0.99 until the new edition is out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm still working flat out on the Shader re-write, sifting through the text and huntng down anything that sounds the slightest bit awkward. I spent an hour on one sentence yesterday until I came up with the right (hopefully) image. This stage is much more like writing poetry -- in terms of finding just the right words and images. 

I changed my mind about the pricing of the original version and increased it to $2.99. Thus far sales have actually improved. That bodes well for the release of the new edition.

Following my recent foray into contemporary fantasy I'm now reading Fritz Leiber's "The Swords of Lankhmar". Fritz writes in the omniscient style, with some emphasis on POV (often the Gray Mouser's) and he's not afraid to throw in some bizarre plot elements. Judging by comments my last editor made, Fritz wouldn't stand a chance of being published today. Thank goodness he was writing before the publishing world became so conservative (and unimaginitive).

I'm also still reading Elfhunter to my son. It takes me forever reading aloud but he won't allow me to read it by myself as he's enjoying it too much. We've just run into dwarves, which is always a good thing for me. Shader was originally going to feature only humans (and undead) but I couldn't resist inserting a dwarf (Maldark). By the end of the first draft I'd snook in the Nameless Dwarf (who has a much expanded role in the new version) and an entire dwarven settlement. 

What is it that makes some people like dwarves and loathe elves (and vice versa)? I suppose I've always seen dwarves as rather Bellocian with their drinking and singing. In that sense, the Namelss Dwarf would be fairly typical, apart from never being able to remove his great helm, which frustrates the drinking mightily. A bendy straw through the eye-slit might do the trick. I always thought I'd have no idea what to talk about at an Elven tea-party (a bit like the times I've spent making conversation with monks and friars...one assumes they like discussing the finer points of theology but slowly comes to realise they'd rather extol the virtues of "Blackadder". Mind you, they drink like dwarves!)


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Is that Fritz novel available on the Kindle?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Derek: 
I love Dwarves, especially Alterran Dwarves. Fima is one of my top five favorite characters. (You probably haven't met him yet.) Alterran Dwarves are earthy and fun to be around. Their responses to things are more 'human' than some of the Elves. Immortal species just have more trouble relating to us 'ordinary folk', methinks.

Whenever the Dwarves show up, there's action and fun to be had. They enjoy poking fun at the Elves, even as I do. 
If one reads the story of the War of Betrayal, one understands why the two races often don't get along. Unfortunately, that story isn't told until 'Ravenshade'. 

Glad to hear that sales are picking up! I've also increased my prices to 2.99, where they will stay indefinitely. If the gods are kind and sales don't decline too much, that will represent real money when the new royalty percentages kick in. I know we're not IN this for that, but I could certainly use it. We'll see how it goes.

May we all continue to prosper.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

David -- I don't think Lankhmar is on Kindle but there is some Fritz for the Kindle.

Archer - Fima's been mentioned but hasn't appeared yet. I really liked the appearance of the dwarves -- now we're in my territory. Theo is more of an elf chap, although he's rather into Orogond right now.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

My message for Theo:
Just
You
WAIT!



(I DO hope you like it, Derek. There's a lot of me bound up in those three (four? five?) books.)


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Archer -- I'll be reviewing it once Theo lets me finish it. This reading aloud takes way too long! I've already made a preliminary comment on an Amazon list of fantasy books that I find break the mould in some way (something about "depth" and "elegance").


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, Derek, I can live with deep and elegant.  

Of Shader:
Complex and intriguing; intelligent and engaging; descriptive enough to invoke all senses. 
The style is a nice mix--fast-paced and contemporary, yet with classical prose and imagery to satisfy those of us who love the 'old masters'.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks Archer - that sounds great. 

I'm just getting my writing space sorted out now we've arrived in Chicago. I managed to re-write two paragraphs on the plane (think I'm slowing down).

We visited a comic book store yesterday and I found a collection of Solomon Kane tales. Childhood memories of Solomon Kane were probably the inspiration behind the original idea for Shader, although Shader is far more flawed and less sure of himself. In The Archon's Assassin, however, there is a section during which he becomes very similar - a demon-slaying fundamentalist.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

I've completed 23 chapters of the Shader re-write, sifting through old chapters and condensing sentences. I've ended up totally re-writing a lot of it but have salvaged a few passages. It's an enjoyable process, more akin to writing poetry -- focusing on precision and imagery rather than concerns with plotting. The plot remains essentially the same but with one or two additions. Minor character shave come much more into the fore and the world is now fleshed out and palpable.

Shader himself has undergone some changes. In the original I'd tried to avoid the stereotypical sword and sorcery hero but I now think that was a weakness. He still has flaws and remains as reflective as ever, but he's been beefed up and is much more uncompromising in the face of evil. He also thinks and acts more like a man from a theocratic society than a post-enlightenment philosopher debating ontology with Sektis Gandaw!

There's much more action and most of the info-dumping has gone. 

My biggest focus has been on dialogue, trying to make it crisp and realistic, whilst giving each character a distinctive voice, even if only subtly.


I've also allowed the characters to bring out the themes in the story, wheras before the resurrection theme was pretty much imposed on them. As the thematic interest has shifted, I've had to let the title go. For now the working title is:

SHADER: Gods in the Dreaming


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Sounds good, Derek!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks Archer. Are you going to be in Chicago any time soon? We may need a new copy of Elfhunter as the other one's going to be on board ship for 3 months! I suppose I could really get adventurous and buy a Kindle...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey...the Kindles are going down in price! I'm buying my sister one, and one of my best friends bought one (she already has an i-pad, but hates it for reading). She LOVES her Kindle, boy-howdy! 

Just let me know where to send your new copt of EH.
(Incidentally...Amazon has them really cheap right now. Don't know why, but I like it.)


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

New product description for The Resurrection of Deacon Shader now live:

Plague strikes at the heart of Sarum and flesh-eating mawgs have been seen in the sewers. 

As Governor Gen struggles to save the populace, the Abbey of Pardes is attacked by an army of undead and a piece of the legendary Sun Stone is stolen from the Grey Abbot.

The holy knight, Deacon Shader, is sent to the plague-city to retrieve it, but he is a man with conflicts of his own, and a destiny that will test his faith to the limits.

If Shader should fail, the Sun Stone will fall into the hands of a being from the mists of pre-history who will harness its power to unweave all of Creation. 


“Rich and varied, touching, maddening, and addicting. Elegant, polished, and believable characters in an amazing world.”
Archelle Baker (eBook Alchemy)

“Ever-widening in its scope - fearless in its telling. 
I cannot help but be reminded of Stephen King's The Dark Tower series, not just in the interweaving of time epochs and worlds but also in the author's sheer fearlessness.
From earth to heaven to alternate worlds, the story is unrelenting in its incredible vision.”

David Dalglish (author of “The Half-Orcs” series)

“Complex and intriguing; intelligent and engaging; descriptive enough to invoke all senses. 
The style is a nice mix--fast-paced and contemporary, yet with classical prose and imagery to satisfy those of us who love the 'old masters'.”

C.S. Marks (author of “Elfhunter”)


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, with quotes like that, how can it fail?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Should I add "A shogging good read!"?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

The Resurrection of Deacon Shader is part of the Smashwords site-wide promotion and qualifies for 50% off with the coupon: SWS50

Please check it out at: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9126

Kindle sales have started picking up again, which is great considering the new 70% royalty. Shader is also benefiting from the wonderful people who've been tagging it (currently #2 in Sword & Sorcery).

GODS IN THE DREAMING progress: I'm almost half way through the second draft and on course for publication by the end of the summer. Mike Nash starts work on the cover in a week or so - we're going for bold and dramatic as this is the first book of the trilogy and needs to draw readers in.

THE ARCHON'S ASSASSIN progress: I've just written Otto Blightey's first scene and he's everything I hoped he'd be (sick, creepy, witty and thoroughly sadistic). I'm building towards the climactic conclusion to part two and should have that finsihed in a week or two. Part three will have to wait until GODS IN THE DREAMING is finished.

NAMELESS progress: The Ant-Man of Malfen is doing the magazine circuits but will be released on CS and Kindle later this year. Archer is working on artwork. The second story (untitled as yet) has been planned and I'll probably start it in the next few weeks.

Please remember, any feedback can be left on my blog: www.deaconshader.wordpress.com or here at Kindleboards. All comments (good and bad) are welcome.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

"The Resurrection of Deacon Shader" is now tagged #1 in Sword & Sorcery and Kindle Fantasy - thanks to everyone who tagged it. 

In spite of selling half the number of books as last month I've taken more money due to the $2.99 price and 70% royalty. I've mixed feeling about that as readers are more important than royalties at this stage. For now I'll be leaving the price as is but will look at it again when I release the first book of the Shader trilogy.

"The Resurrection of Deacon Shader" remains on sale at Smashwords (50% off - coupon provided at checkout).

All the threads of "Gods in the Dreaming" are coming together very nicely. The layers of deception and evil are much more apparent and we get to see a bit of the Demiurgos and a certain Dr Blightey - whose main appearance is in The Archon's Assassin.

Most of the new chapters have been written and I've revised half of the old chapters. The revision has been much harder than the new writing: I'd envisaged a few dialogue tweaks and cutting some adverbs, but in most cases I've virtually had to re-write the whole scene. It's a long process but so far the results make it worthwhile, and I'm still on schedule to finish by the winter (if not sooner).


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

"The Resurrection of Deacon Shader" sales have picked up dramatically so far in August -- and all at the 70% royalty. I've not been promoting much at all so I imagine this must be a result of the tagging (still #1 in Sword & Sorcery and Kindle Fantasy). I see that Amazon have now collated some of the reviews from earlier editions too which can't hurt.

I'm desperate to finsih "Gods in the Dreaming" and "The Archon's Assassin" but I'm equally determined to hold onto them until they're absolutely ready. I'm very pleased with how both books are shaping up and want to make sure they're at the best. I expect the current draft of "Gods" to take 6-8 weeks to finish and then I'll put it aside for a few weeks whilst the proof-reader look at it. The final edit should be completed this side of Christmas! "Archons" is much easier to write and only has one part (10-12 chapters) to go. I'll continue with that once the "Gods" draft is finished.

I should get to see the progress on the "Gods" cover this week and I'm still dying to see Archer's picture for The Ant-Man of Malfen.

One of the emergent themes in the SHADER books is that of whisperings from the Abyss -- temptations that appeal to aspects of our nature and magnify them into disorders and even the nucleus of moral evil. It's something that happen to Otto Blightey in the unwritten prequel and provides the impetus for Dr Cadman in "Gods". Here's a little extract from the first draft (note: POV thoughts are italicised in the original - no time to reformat on the boards!). Perhaps I should mention that Cadman is a skeletal liche who wears the illusory disguise of a very fat man (not dissimilar to G.K. Chesterton):


Ernst Cadman flipped open his pocket-watch and squinted. It took a moment for his sleep-dulled mind to register that he wasn’t wearing his pince-nez. His bedroom was blacker than he’d known it; he couldn’t even see his hand in front of his face. Couldn’t see the pocket watch now either – which seemed a little odd. He reached out and patted the hard wood of his bedside table with tremulous fingers. Precisely six reassuring dull taps, not the sharp raps he’d feared. Not that it was a reasonable fear, he told himself: he’d worn the illusion of fatness for so long now it had the familiarity of an old coat, the comfort some children glean from a favourite blanket. He brushed against the frames of his pince-nez, felt them skid away from him, but managed to snag them before they could fall. 

He fumbled and squeezed the pince-nez into place on the bridge of his nose and saw clearly that the time was 3.33am and 55 seconds exactly. He gulped – more out of habit than necessity. The two number fives danced around his mind, taunting, warning, predicting. Just his rotten luck, he grimaced, his mind already permutating to make them into anything but what they really were: 5+5=10, the ritual began. And 1+0=1, which is 4 less than 5, but added to 5 makes 9. That was where he needed to stop, he reminded himself. 9 was a good number – it was 3x3 after all. But if you added it to the original 5 – he groaned – that made 14, and 1+4...

How the deuce can I see the watch when I can’t see my own sausages? He wiggled his fingers in front of his eyes. It struck him as odd, too, that the pince-nez had made a difference. It was a matter of illumination, not of focus, and he’d never really needed them for that. Like so much about him, they were merely for show, and not a little comfort. Gosh it’s cold. Not that that was anything new. Even Sahul’s scorching summers had done nothing for the chills. But it was a darned sight colder than normal. Freezing even. He expected to see his breath misting before him, but of course he didn’t really have any breath these days, and if he did he doubted he’d see it in this pitch blackness. It was becoming rather worrisome – not being able to see. He tugged at the end of his moustache as if it could ward off evil. The evil of the Void. Cadman began to run the numbers through his mind, adding, subtracting, dividing, as the panic began to rise. If only he could get to the curtains without tripping over and breaking his neck. He pulled back the blankets and rolled his great bulk to the edge of the bed.

‘Cadman.’

A voice like the rustling of paper. He froze, black heart thumping against his ribs and threatening to shatter the illusion of flesh. Someone’s in the room. Someone’s in the room. Someone’s...

‘Cadman.’

The blackness darkened at the foot of the bed. It was all Cadman could do to turn his head, his hands clenching around the covers ready to tug them back over. A sliver of shadow curled towards him as if it were going to stroke his cheek. Cadman drew back into the bed, pulled the blankets up to his nose. More tentacles sprouted from the heavy dark, bobbing and undulating, poking and retracting. A series of pustules erupted from the central mass, lumps of twisting blackness that could have been heads – human heads, rolling, nodding, turning. It was still too dark to see any more than the outline of black on black, and Cadman was grateful for that.

He opened his mouth to speak but no words came. Both hands were on his moustache and the number seven raced around his mind. Damn those fives. Curse them. Now look what they’ve done.

‘I come in answer to your call.’ A voice like a death-rattle.

‘I bring what you seek.’ A malign susurrus.

Call? Seek? ‘But I called no one. Please go away.’ Unless...

‘You read books of knowledge.’ The first voice rippled and crunched.

Blightey’s grimoire? Indecipherable poppy-cock. All sigils and wards, pious sounding words and a bunch of warnings meant to frighten the ignorant. He shouldn’t have read it again – nor any of the other works of his one-time master, but when you’d lived as long as he had, you had to refresh your memory from time to time. It didn’t pay to forget.

‘I came to Otto Blightey as I now come to you. I offer knowledge of things that can ease your suffering.’

‘What do you know of my suffering?’ The fear was turning to anger now, as he’d hoped it would. Seven was great for that. A strong number. Very resolute.

‘Every time you feed your needs I feel it.’ A voice thick with pity, as if it considered him less than the smokers of narcotics whose every waking moment was consumed with the desire for more. Which is not so far from the truth. Perhaps, if there were another way. It was all very well clinging on to existence, but there had to be more dignified ways of doing it. Ways that didn’t involve sucking up the life-force of others. All these centuries he’d been nothing more than a parasite, he was well aware of it; but what other choice did he have? It was either that or... He squeezed his eyes shut. He never liked to think about oblivion.

‘What are you? What can you offer me?’ Almost immediately, Cadman wished he hadn’t asked. He’d learnt all he could stomach of the dark paths from Blightey back in Verusia. There was a limit to how far he was willing, or able, to go. He knew Blightey had gone much further – he’d seen the fruits of it in the mutilated victims, the impaled corpses outside the castle walls: white and rigid, the stench of faeces and gore. Some of them had continued to gurgle and gasp around the stakes protruding from their gaping mouths for hours. Days even. If that’s what knowledge of the Abyss did to a man, he wanted no more of it. It’s why he’d fled. Why he’d come to this accursed backwater on the other side of the world.

‘You know of Eingana?’ 

One of the Aeonic Triad who’d fallen from the Void with the Archon and the Demiurgos, so the myth went. ‘The serpent goddess of the Dreamers?’

The black mass gurgled and hissed, its appendages lashing the floor, dark heads shaking.

‘The mother of life, they say.’ There was a note of irony in the voice this time. ‘Keeping the creatures of Aethir in being by the slenderest of threads.’

A sinew, he’d read somewhere. A strip of her own flesh. Once it was severed, the Dreamers believed, the creature ceased to exist. Cadman shuddered. It was a graphic description of what he felt: the precariousness of existence. Every moment a tightrope walk over the Void.

‘Wasn’t she also the bringer of death?’

The creature roiled towards him, its tentacles rearing and coiling in front of his face. ‘All things have two natures,’ one of the heads hissed. ‘You of all people should know that.’

He felt it could see through him, through his corpulent disguise and right down to the bone. He backed up against the headboard pulling the covers with him.

‘I know what you fear.’ It seemed that another head spoke now, its voice soft and empathetic. ‘I too have endured on the threshold of existence, a dweller of the space between dreams and the Abyss. I, who have seen so much, felt so much. I can help you.’

‘Why?’ What’s in it for you? Nothing good ever came free.

‘Because we are fellow sufferers. Because what I have I would share with you.’

That didn’t sound at all appealing, judging by the look of the thing. ‘You would have me become like you?’

All the heads laughed in unison this time, a loathsome cacophony that shook the room. ‘There can be no others like me. My creation was...unique. What I offer is the knowledge to endure, the fullness of the life of Eingana.’

‘It is yours to give?’

The tentacles all settled to the floor, the heads turning as one to look at him with eyes hidden in the darkness. 

‘It is yours to take.’

That would involve action, and action never came without risks. ‘I’ve survived this long without your help. I think I’ll be fine just like this.’ Lurking like a spider at the heart of its web, waiting for sustenance to fall into my trap. Oh, joy! An eternity of feasting on the corpses of peasants.

The creature surged towards him, limbs flailing and agitated. ‘You cannot refuse,’ hissed one of the heads. ‘It is in your nature. You will not refuse.’

Cadman pressed his back into the headboard wishing he could pass right through it, through the wall and out into the street beyond. The creature shuffled towards him, rolling over the foot of the bed, its tentacles bashing against the floorboards.
‘You will not refuse.’ Thud, crash, bang. ‘You cannot refuse.’ Thud, crash, bang...


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

There's a teaser from "The Archon's Assassin" on the blog "Excuse me Miss" where I am today's featured author:

http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/featured-favorite-pages-of-authors.html

The scene is actually the prologue (first draft). "The Archon's Assassin" is due for release by the end of the year.

I've just finished another big chapter for "Gods in the Dreaming". I'm getting there one slow step at a time, but the effort is so far worth it. There's a lot more humour in this story and the characters are really starting to come alive. Hopefully next week I'll have some new cover art to run by you.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey, Derek--a few folks have viewed the art I'm working on. All they say is 'Wow!'


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

I wanna see it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

Archer - I can't wait to see it. I've made some editorial notes to the story and will probably write the second draft next week (with ceiling ants!)


----------



## Andrew Cable (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Derek.
Thanks for tall the tips and help with getting started on this site. Looking forward to being published and for The Shadow on the Dial to get out to a wider audience. Break a leg with the next work.
Andy


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

CEILING ants?!!

(Reaches for the eraser)


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

I think it was you that mentioned them when we spoke on the phone. I guess I meant ants crawling down from above...



archer said:


> CEILING ants?!!
> 
> (Reaches for the eraser)


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello Andy - good that you finally made it onto Kindleboards. I'm looking forward to seeing the new edition of "The Shadow on the Dial" on Kindle. Great new cover for an really enjoyable book. It should do well.

My newby, "Thanatos Rising" is out on Smashwords. The Kindle version will be ready in a day or so, and the DTB is awaiting final approval. I'll announce it on the Book Bizarre when all formats are ready.



Andrew Cable said:


> Hi Derek.
> Thanks for tall the tips and help with getting started on this site. Looking forward to being published and for The Shadow on the Dial to get out to a wider audience. Break a leg with the next work.
> Andy


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

Mike Nash has made some progress with the cover for "SHADER: Gods in the Dreaming". This is early days yet - his ideas for the background are rather astonishing.










I've completed well over half of the second draft and have planned out an entirely new prologue. There are layers upon layers forming and there's a lot more SF thrown into the mix.

I've also commissioned another artist to work on the first interior sketch - Cadman and the Dweller. Should be interesting...

"The Resurrection of Deacon Shader" is back to the usual price of $2.99. Sales actually diminished at $0.99!!!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh that looks -awesome-. When is he filling out the actual background? Will it still be of that strange cave, or somewhere new?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

I think he's going to be cutting his way out of a leather grimoire....


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

derekprior said:


> I think he's going to be cutting his way out of a leather grimoire....


Really? You're going all meta on us?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

Is that a bit too Modernist? Mike's idea, not mine, but I think it might look rather good.



Half-Orc said:


> Really? You're going all meta on us?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

Whilst the new books are still in progress I decided to upload a new cover for "The Resurrection of Deacon Shader" featuring a very nice endorsement and some bolder text.










Shader sales have picked up again since I returned the price to $2.99. Still #1 in Sword & Sorcery.

I've also started work on a new stand alone novel (in the SHADER universe) which involves vampires, werewolves and a very sinister member of the Templum Judiciary. It's aimed more at the YA audience and is heaped with action. I'm already three chapters into it and going strong.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

This re-write is turning into a monster. I'm 2/3rds of the way there and couldn't be happier with the results so far. Unfortunately there are so many new chapters that it's going to take a couple of rounds of editing from me and then a full edit by a professional before I'll allow it to see the light of day. Too much work has gone into this to have it ruined by sloppiness.

I have a couple of editors in mind and will be encouraging them to compete for mycommission once it's ready (after all, they charge enormous fees). I've used one of them before but not on this scale.

I anticipate cutting a fair bit during my edits, but even so "Gods in the Dreaming" looks set to be massive. When I add the glossary, time line and maps it'll be even bigger.

Re maps - I'm still looking for a map artists if anyone can help with that and I may need some help with cover formatting/design once the artwork is back (depends how much the artists is willing to do for me).


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

I received a Skype message from a professional editor who just happened to like concept of The Resuurection of Deacon Shader and he's kindly offered to do a full edit of Gods in the Dreaming for free.

This involves me sending him a chapter or two at a time, actioning his corrections and sending out more chapters in the meantime. It's a long process of sending chapters back and forth but it's exactly how I like to work.

The second draft is only 100 pages from completion. It's been very hard work - often taking between 2-4 hours a day for the last four months, although work on the second draft started way before that. It's coming together in a very satisfying way.

I've also started making notes for the Otto Blightey spin-off, which starts in medieval Europe and spans a thousand years. It's tentatively titled "Autobiography of a Liche" (part 1 is called "Whispers"). I'm having to hold myself back from writing this yet as I still have The Archon's Assassin to complete and A Dark Perdurance to start.

The first part of the Nameless Dwarf short stroy, The Ant-Man of Malfen is up on Indie Fantasy Review. This will form the first installment of a serialisation. Archer's cover art sounds wonderful and looks set to cap the entire series.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

That'd be almost impossible to cram onto the back of the book, not without tiny font and making people think you're about to drown them in text.

Methinks this question might also go better in the Writer's Cafe, btw.

David


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

Latest paperback edition of The Resurrection of Deacon Shader is released:










https://www.createspace.com/3396989

The new cover (front and back) features some very nice endorsements and there's new back cover blurb.

This is likely to be the last version of The Resurrection of Deacon Shader as the new book, "SHADER: Gods in the Dreaming" should be out in a few months.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

"The Resurrection of Deacon Shader" is now only $0.99 (72p in the UK).

The price reduction is in anticipation of the new novel: "SHADER: Gods in the Dreaming" which is due out early next year. The Archon's Assassin (book 2 of the SHADER series) will be released shortly afterwards.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

Nearly there! The massive second draft of "Gods in the Dreaming" is entering its final phase. I have about 20,000-25,000 words to go and then it will be time to take a break and forget all about it until my first edits begin. Then it's off to the editor, back to me for more revision and then...Should be out early next year.

Mapwork starts next month, along with interior sketches. The cover's pretty much done.

Old Shader is starting to sell well in the UK now and US sales have increased since dropping the price back to $0.99. It's still worth a gander as it's soon to become a very rare artefact, a sort of "before SHADER" Shader.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

Sales of "The Resurrection of Deacon Shader" have doubled in the US and have actually been exceeded in the UK. I wonder if the UK Kindle market has finally taken off.

I've just had an email from Amazon dtp letting me know that a rather tidy royalty cheque is in the post. Shader sales are now paying for the artwork for "Gods in the Dreaming".

"The Resurrection of Deacon Shader" is available for Kindle at only $0.99


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

I've made a lot of progress with the second draft of "Gods in the Dreaming" and it's still on schedule for release early next year. It's set to be over 700 pages long and features some epic battles and intimate POV. 

As a taster to the mammoth Shader series, I'm releasing the first instalment of "The Chronicles of the Nameless Dwarf: The Ant-Man of Malfen" in a couple of weeks. It will be a Kindle only release initially and will be on sale for 99c. It's novella length and features on of the main characters from book 2 of the Shader series, Nameless - a dwarf who almost brought about the annihilation of his own race who embarks on a journey into the Dark Side of Aethir in a forlorn attempt to save what's left of the dwarves. 

The cover art for "The Ant-Man of Malfen" is being produced by the multi-talented C.S. Marks. I was fortunate enough to see a photo of it yesterday and it is absolutely stunning.

The original Shader work, which will soon be superceded by the new series, "The Resurrection of Deacon Shader" is still available for only 99c (72p in the UK). UK sales are starting to catch up with US now that Kindle is getting established.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

"The Resurrection of Deacon Shader" sales have had a welcome boost from the Kindle Nation Daily feature of "Thanatos Rising". Both books are consequently rising in the rankings.

New Shader ("Gods in the Dreaming") is still making good progress. Mike Nash is putting the finishing touches ot the cover next week and I'll be finishing off the second draft over the Christmas period. Tentative release date is February 2011.

"The Archon's Assasin" won't be far behind. Hopefully the first two books of the Shader series will be out well before the end of 2011.

The Chronicles of the Nameless Dwarf part 1: The Ant-Man of Malfen is due out before Christmas. C.S. Marks is finishng the cover (which looks amazing BTW) and I'm 1/3rd of the way through the second edit.

http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm now 209,000 words into the second draft of "Gods in the Dreaming". I'm having a lot of fun with the characters, many of whom are becoming like old friends.

I imagine there's between 30-50000 words to go, depending on what I decide to cut and keep.

The cover's finished and looking great. Work will commence on interior sketches after Christmas. I've started on the maps too!

The first round of editing starts in the new year once I've finished off my editing commissions.

I should be finsihed editing The Ant-Man of Malfen before Christmas and Archer is putting the finishing touches to the cover. It could still be out before Chritmas but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

The order and titles of the SHADER series have now been finalised:

1) Gods in the Dreaming

2) The Unweaving

3) The Archon's Assassin

4) A Dark Perdurance


Gods in the Dreaming is in the final stages of the second draft and should be ready for editing in January/February 2011. The cover's ready and the launch website is in place. This is a colossal book (even though I've cut over 14,000 words already).

The Unweaving is half written in the first draft and The Archon's Assassin is about 2/3rds complete so, all being well, the next two books could be out by late 2011.

The Resurrection of Deacon Shader will most likely be pulled once Gods in the Dreaming is launched. Currently it's on sale at $0.99.

The Ant-Man of Malfen is due out very soon. This is a novella length story concerning the Nameless Dwarf and his quest to right the wrongs he commited against his own people. This is pure Sword and Sorcery: lots of magic, combat and fearsome creatures. I should be able to show you the cover in a week or two.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

The Resurrection of Deacon Shader is still available until sometime next year. If you like old style fantasy this might be the book for you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

"The Resurrection of Deacon Shader" has been reduced to $0.99 for January pending the release of the first part of the SHADER series by the Spring.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

Amazon appear to be still discounting "The Resurrection of Deacon Shader" to $0.99

News:

The book set to replace "Resurrection" as the start of the Shader series is very nearly ready to go into editing. I have just over 3 chapters to revise, including a massive battle, which I'm already mapping out in wipe boards and plotting on the computer. The scope of this novel is far bigger than anything I've written previously. It's set to be between 600 and 700 pages (depending on how the edits work out). There is a world map, a country map, and possibly even a city map too. 

I'm hoping to start editing in the next few weeks, and then I'll be sending it off to external editors before the beat readers get a look at it. 

There are now 4 books in the Shader series. Book 2 is in detailed planning, Book 3 is 2/3rds written (first draft) and book 4 is in outline. My hope is to get books 1-3 out by the end of the year.


----------

